# Joining union with a record



## Simber650 (Aug 3, 2017)

Im looking for some advice here. I have been working in the electrical field for a little over 3 years now. I applied with the San Diego IBEW local and never heard back from them and am now applying with locals in the bay area because I plan on moving back there this year. I know the IBEW is the route I want to take to get my journeyman card and I really enjoy the electrical field. Here is my problem. I have a felony assault on my record for a bar fight I got in a few years back and while it has never been an issue finding non union work It prevented me from getting into the local here in San Diego because they said it would prevent me from working on military bases. What should I do and what steps can I take to help assure the locals in the bay area that I am a different person and to help me achieve an IBEW apprenticeship.


----------



## Switchgear277 (Mar 18, 2017)

If I had a felony record I wouldn’t tell them about it wait to see if I get in and hope you don’t get sent to a military or federal job 

It’s not like they do back round checks during interview so if you get in your good.

And if they do find out after your in and ask you why you didn’t fill it out on application day you forgot it was 
Years ago and you forgot .


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Switchgear277 said:


> If I had a felony record I wouldn’t tell them about it wait to see if I get in and hope you don’t get sent to a military or federal job
> 
> It’s not like they do back round checks during interview so if you get in your good.
> 
> ...


An excellent way to get canned on the spot. I don't know about the union, but in the regular working world, leaving felonies off your original hiring paperwork (if there was a spot for such) is like giving yourself a surprise invitation out the door.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

Switchgear277 said:


> If I had a felony record I wouldn’t tell them about it wait to see if I get in and hope you don’t get sent to a military or federal job
> 
> It’s not like they do back round checks during interview so if you get in your good.
> 
> ...


In my view, the best way to approach this is for him to continue to be open and honest about the felony conviction. I believe he knows that any employer, labor organization or person who is going to contribute financially or emotionally to his life and inquires about it, deserves to know about it. 

If he takes your advise, he'll always be paranoid and fearful about someone finding out that he lied about it on the application and/or during the interview. 

For me, being a liar is far worse then a mistake in a bar room that led to a felony assault conviction. 



Simber650 said:


> Im looking for some advice here. I have been working in the electrical field for a little over 3 years now. I applied with the San Diego IBEW local and never heard back from them and am now applying with locals in the bay area because I plan on moving back there this year. I know the IBEW is the route I want to take to get my journeyman card and I really enjoy the electrical field. Here is my problem. I have a felony assault on my record for a bar fight I got in a few years back and while it has never been an issue finding non union work It prevented me from getting into the local here in San Diego because they said it would prevent me from working on military bases. *What should I do and what steps can I take to help assure the locals in the bay area that I am a different person and to help me achieve an IBEW apprenticeship.*


While continuing to be open and honest about the conviction when asked, you'll need to provide concrete evidence of what you're doing in your life now that makes you a "different person". You'll need to prove it. Talk is cheap.

Live an extraordinary life by going over the top in giving to your family and your community. Give back, get involved in community affairs, donate time and effort to "not for profits". If you truly give yourself with no ulterior motives good things will happen to you. 

You'll be appreciated for these efforts and receive accolades for your selfless deeds and living an extraordinary life. As you earn those acalades, collect and save them. They might be the proof you need to get on with the union. If not, it won't matter. Living this way of life will bring nothing but good things to you, with or without the union. 

One other thing; be persistent, keep trying and never give up. If something doesn't work, try something different. If you fail, brush yourself off and try again.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I agree with the above that generally honesty is the best policy, maybe trite but it's true. In addition keep in mind that if an employer ever wants to get rid of you but has no good reason, one of the simple ways is find a lie on your application.


----------



## bostonPedro (Nov 14, 2017)

Dont tell them about it. 
I know plenty of people with similar stories in fact I have a record for something similar and it has never once came up on any job, for any employer or by the JATC or union. If your state requires a background check for your license DONT lie, They actually have the capacity to check and probably do.

I also dont work on military bases though but have worked on federal jobs so the feds dont check for every job

I know people with records that have worked at the headquarters of banks and investment companies with records who get a background check and passed because they care more about fraud, stealing or other financial related crimes and not assaults and other crimes. 
If it does become an issue like another poster said...say you forgot because it was so long ago.


----------



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

you can still work union they have non government jobs, 
we have felons in our local, they can't work at some customers, they work at others lol

you can also look into getting your record expunged or sealed


----------



## Simber650 (Aug 3, 2017)

The application asks so im not going to lie about it. If they didnt ask I wouldnt see a reason to disclose it. Im trying to get in without liying so that when the time comes and a school job or military or federal job comes Im not stuck explaining why I lied. instead hopefully a forman or someone would understand the situation and give me a heads up so I could write whoever I need to asking permission to work the job. Ive worked non union in San Diego and thats what ive done in the past to work on military bases.


----------



## Simber650 (Aug 3, 2017)

Im currently working as a CW with a union shop and learned that I can go to all local meetings in most any local so when I get to the bay area I plan on attending all meetings and hopefully networking. In the past I have found if I can talk and get to know people they almost always see past my record.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

We have a 10 year FBI background check on one of our jobs and one good way to piss me off is for me to get an email turning you down for clearance.
You have to tell them what you did and then have proof that you resolved it by doing time or paying a fine or what ever. If it was more than 10 years ago, they done care if it was murder. Just nothing recent.

Back to the union.
You are going through a screening committee and that means exactly what you think it does. They are looking to exclude people not so much on how to include candidates. 
I would take Flyboys advise and be up front about it and have proof that the case it closed.

On a personal note. If you paid your debt to society, dont let it define your life.
Also, start the process of having to expunged, changed to a misdemeanor or somehow tossed out if at all possible. 

Dont give up.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

I'd imagine the San Diego local gets a fair share of military work, but you don't have to take the call, so that don't fly.
Maybe if you were a registered sex offender, I could see that as a reason, but I'm assuming you "paid your debt" to society, so if you can pass a "quick scan" background check, they shouldn't deny you.
Try again.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> An excellent way to get canned on the spot. I don't know about the union, but in the regular working world, leaving felonies off your original hiring paperwork (if there was a spot for such) is like giving yourself a surprise invitation out the door.


When I worked for the railroad, I helped a friend get a job. Not in the electrical trade, but a good job none the less.
He even used me as a reference.

About a year later, they fired him for lying about a conviction on his job application.


----------

